

Show HN: Continuous Delivery with a Real Deployment Platform - kt9
https://www.distelli.com/blog/continuous-delivery-with-a-real-deployment-platform

======
dnprock
We use distelli at vida.io. It is well done, stable, works. Will definitely
check out CD option.

------
jreichhold
Distelli is a welcome addition that doesn't tie you to a single cloud provider
and actually works for more complex deployment systems. Glad to see them
scaling up and getting attention outside of Seattle

------
kt9
The original HN post that started it all:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059481)

~~~
l33thax0r
Congrats! That's exciting. The site looks B-E-A-U-tiful!

